# Missed IUC payment for Portugal car



## Tmitchell (Jun 20, 2021)

Hello,

I have missed the payment of IUC for my portugal car which was due before 31 May 2021. When I go online to the finances portal and click on the vehicle there seems to be no way to make the payment.
Is there anyway to get it reissued online?
We are still stuck in London due to the pandemic and wont be able to physically get to our house in Ponte De Lima until the end of July.
Does anyone one know the month to month fine for not having IUC

Any advice will much greatly appreciated
Regards
Tim


----------

